# Hi, I'm new here. Retired. I love playing with light and the interplay with subjects in my small studio. I'm a forever beginner.



## big guy (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello and welcome, nice shot.....


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome aboard


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TPF!    Happy you decided to join us!

Please check out our Photo Galleries, and post more of your work there.   

Enjoy the forum!


----------

